# If you donated via Expedious Retreat Press, POST HERE



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

Post your Full name, User Name and Order Confirmation Number.
This way Morrus and Joe can track your donations in one place, cross refrence them, and give you community supporter access.

Please, do not post anything OTHER then your name and confirmation number lest somebody with bad intentions use that info.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 28, 2003)

Kennon C. Bauman
The_Universe
#47721


----------



## Velmont (Oct 28, 2003)

Julien Deslieres
Velmont

Well, I didn't note the confirmation number... but I don't care, as long as the money reach the good place.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Sage LaTorra
Macbeth
# 47584


----------



## Zerovoid (Oct 28, 2003)

Matthew Reinke
Zerovoid
47623


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 28, 2003)

John Semlak
47734


----------



## Ogre Mage (Oct 28, 2003)

Terence G. Tada
Ogre Mage
#47704


----------



## Zerovoid (Oct 28, 2003)

Matthew Reinke
Zerovoid
47623


----------



## Pierce (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott Pierce
pierceatwork
Confirm #47653

How long will XRP have the donation links available?  I only donated $10 and want to "top it off" later....


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Right now we have 5 people who have anti-spam software up and running so they didn't get a confirmation e-mail. Well check things by hand and make sure everything works out.

Oh, ArthurQ, thanks for doing this. I'd misunderstood your idea in the other thread. This'll make things easier.

joe b.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Oct 28, 2003)

Name:  Shawn McKee
Username:  Femerus the Gnecro
Order #47662

-F


----------



## Navior (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael R Johnson
Navior
#47730


----------



## clark411 (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Chris Evans
Handle: clark411
CN: 47669


----------



## kenjib (Oct 28, 2003)

Charles Kenji Baugham
kenjib
47741

Thanks to Exp. Press!  I don't do Paypal...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 28, 2003)

Ari Marmell
Mouseferatu

(Why, like it says in my signature. )

#47666


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 28, 2003)

Real Name: Stephen Jung
User name: Steve Jung
Order No.: 47676
I didn't know we would be getting Supporter status by this. I was going to re-up my Supporter status separately.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

pierceatwork said:
			
		

> Scott Pierce
> pierceatwork
> Confirm #47653
> 
> How long will XRP have the donation links available?  I only donated $10 and want to "top it off" later....




right now we don't know. It'll depend upon what morrus would like to do.

joe b.


----------



## jester47 (Oct 28, 2003)

Aaron Webb
jester47

#47671  (hey its got a 47 in it as luck would have it!)


----------



## enrious (Oct 28, 2003)

Jonathan Brock
enrious
#47732


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Oct 28, 2003)

edit:  whoops, double post


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 28, 2003)

Full Name: Timothy Rawlins
User Name: Kalanyr
Confirmation No: 47736  <- Only thing there that even looks like a confirmation number


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 28, 2003)

Stephen Insler
Alaric_Prympax
#47643


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Jeremy Whitted (may be under my wife's name, Stephanie)
User: Dimwhit
Order #: 47618


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 28, 2003)

Order ID#: 47743


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2003)

Anthony Heman
Creamsteak
47700 

But I don't need a community supporters account.


----------



## pogre (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #47737

David Keith Pogue
pogre


----------



## War Golem (Oct 28, 2003)

Alfred Holmes
War Golem
#47735


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

Real Name: Withheld (I sent Morris an email with name and handle)
Handle: Brown Jenkin
Order ID# 47604


----------



## Shalewind (Oct 28, 2003)

Matt Williams
Shalewind
47724


----------



## Videssian (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Gregg Macdonald
Username: Videssian
Order#: 47619


----------



## just__al (Oct 28, 2003)

Real Name: Al Heard
User Name: just__al
Order #:47630


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 28, 2003)

Jon Kline
Rodrigo Istalindir
Order #47656


----------



## jdavis (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: John Davis
User name: jdavis
order ID#: 47745


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 28, 2003)

Real name: Zachary Shane O'Connor (but I just like to go by Shane)
Username: Alzrius
Order #: 47744

Let's keep it coming people! We will not let EN World go quietly into the night!


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoops! Double-posting folly! I'm just _that_ enthusiastic!


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott Geisler
DrSpunj
#47739


----------



## Wicht (Oct 28, 2003)

Wicht
Jonathan McAnulty
confirmation number:47681


----------



## jdavis (Oct 28, 2003)

oops double post


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Madden
Eosin the Red

 47751


----------



## Jaws (Oct 28, 2003)

Joseph M Jawson

Jaws

Order #47750


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## RuminDange (Oct 28, 2003)

RuminDange
RuminDange
#47670


----------



## ashockney (Oct 28, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Post your Full name, User Name and Order Confirmation Number.
> This way Morrus and Joe can track your donations in one place, cross refrence them, and give you community supporter access.
> 
> Please, do not post anything OTHER then your name and confirmation number lest somebody with bad intentions use that info.




Andrew Shockney
ashockney
47708


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 28, 2003)

Alex Otis
Lori Ritter
Ao the Overkitty
Orchid_Blossom
Order #47752

[Edit]Oops.  Must have been tired last night. Left Orchid off of here.  She is, after all, half of our donation ^_^ [/Edit]

[Edit #2] Forgot her real name.  Silly person, wants the world. ^_^ [/Edit #2]


----------



## thalmin (Oct 28, 2003)

Curt Duval
thalmin
confirmation # 47697


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 28, 2003)

Nyarlathotep
Order #: 47628


----------



## Ghostmoon (Oct 28, 2003)

User: Ghostmoon
Order ID#: 47754


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Stoken
BigFreekinGoblinoid
#47590


----------



## mearls (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael Mearls
mearls
order #47755


----------



## Capellan (Oct 28, 2003)

Adam Windsor
Capellan
#47614


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry, this shouldn't have been posted again, but I was having trouble with the server logging me in after I entered my username and password.


----------



## talinthas (Oct 28, 2003)

Shivam Bhatt
talinthas
#47758


----------



## Olive (Oct 28, 2003)

Nicholas Melchior
Olive
Order# 47627


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2003)

Crothian
Chris Gath
47574


----------



## Terraism (Oct 28, 2003)

Justin Barnett
Terraism
Order #47759


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

dpdx
47677

Oh, and if I'm already a Community Supporter (I was, once), can my donation go to get someone else upgraded to Community Supporter?


----------



## Wombat (Oct 28, 2003)

Angus MacDonald
Wombat
#47725


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 28, 2003)

Rob Mayer
TracerBullet42
#47599


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 28, 2003)

Echohawk
 Ant Brooks
 #47597


----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 28, 2003)

James Stone
Sabathius42
47585


----------



## kenjib (Oct 28, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Real Name: Withheld (I sent Morris an email with name and handle)
> Handle: Brown Jenkin
> Order ID# 47604





ooo ooo!  It must be Vin Diesel!!!!


----------



## Abraxas (Oct 28, 2003)

Gary Lutz
Abraxas
47740


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

kenjib said:
			
		

> ooo ooo!  It must be Vin Diesel!!!!



Either that or Carrot Top!
If it is a famous person, he/she should let us know. Unless its Carrot Top. In which case we may be better off not knowing. (Just kidding Carrot Top)


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Oct 28, 2003)

Jason Lewis
Bran Blackbyrd
Order ID#: 47769


----------



## thundershot (Oct 28, 2003)

Chris Dickinson
thundershot
Order ID#: 47772


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Oct 28, 2003)

Matt Kendall
aka NCSUCodeMonkey
OrderID #47728


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Travis Heldibridle
Handle: Aristotle
Order: #47581


----------



## astralpwka (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Garth Wright

Handle: astralpwka

Order ID#:47779


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Jesse Thacker
Handle: Corinthi
Order #: 47781


----------



## Seravin (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Bradley Colver
Handle: Seravin
Order #: 47780


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 28, 2003)

Not sure why you need this, since I am already a community supporter, but just in case it's useful...

Mark Cronan
Mistwell
Order #47578


----------



## Gnarlo (Oct 28, 2003)

Already a supporter, does this mean I get fries? 

Paul Owensby
gnarlo
47592


----------



## Vymair (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott Daniel
Vymair
#47773


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

As a Newshound, I think I'm good to go, but...

Nick Mulherin (may have used my full first name)
Kajamba Lion

I don't have the confirmation number.  I deleted the e-mail, assuming I didn't need it, and because of all the replies to the "How to Donate" thread, my hotmail account automatically cleared my bin.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## paulewaug (Oct 28, 2003)

Paul Ueltschi
"paulewaug"
Order ID#: 47791


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

OK, OK - For some irrational reason, I keep feeling like ArthurQ is talking directly to me everytime I read his reminders to post here.  

David Moore
BardStephenFox
Order #:  47712


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 28, 2003)

Jason J. Ambrose
Trevalon Moonleirion
Order # 47767


----------



## Benben (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Benjamin G Lyons
User: Benben
Order #47776


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Corey Reid
Barsoomcore
Order Number 47795


----------



## Shadowdancer (Oct 28, 2003)

Randy Ray
shadowdancer
No. 47577

Is this sort of like name, rank and serial number?


----------



## Largomad (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Ernest Petit
User: Largomad
Order #47580


----------



## Seravin (Oct 28, 2003)

I've already posted a little bit further up, but for purposes of a CS account, I'd like it to go to AsEver (since I already have my account).

Name: Brad Colver
User: Seravin
Order #47780


----------



## Manatee (Oct 28, 2003)

Linda Schiffer
Manatee
47798


----------



## tburdett (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Anthony Burdett
User: tburdett
Order: 47801


----------



## reutbing0 (Oct 28, 2003)

Jeroen Reutelingsperger
reutbing0
#47596


----------



## Amal Shukup (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Gregory T. McCormick
User: Amal Shukup
Order ID#: 47803 

Cheap at 20 times the price... Count me in for next year.


----------



## hong (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #47805


----------



## Pariah (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: H Jason Dollar
Username: Pariah
Order #: 47807

Hope ENBoard goes on for a long, long time to come!


----------



## Hawklord (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Jim Hawkes
User: Hawklord
Order no: 47809


----------



## masque (Oct 28, 2003)

Sarah Perry
masque
47813


----------



## Skade (Oct 28, 2003)

As often as Arthur keeps reminding people I suppose I should post rather than be the one person who remained totally anonymous. 

Kane Leal
user name is, of course, skade
confirmation #47641


----------



## krazykid (Oct 28, 2003)

orderID #47810
Steve Cane


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just reminding people so we can get a complete a list as possible of donators so everyone here can get what they deserve. Is that bad? ;-p

Also, above I noticed someone requested that their CS account go to someone else. So it occurs to me that Morrus might not mind.

If anybody who already has a CS account and donated, wants their account to go to someone else, edit your post to say so. You'll have to take it up with morrus however as I'm in no way in control of who gets what. 

Oh, jeez i forgot myself!

Arthur Borko
ArthurQ
Order #47593


----------



## Brisk-sg (Oct 28, 2003)

Joshua Sharp
Brisk-SG
Order # 47815


----------



## OnCider (Oct 28, 2003)

David R Jones
OnCider
47819


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 28, 2003)

Full Name: Andrew Theisen
Username: Cthulhudrew
Order #: 47822

I don't post all that often, but I've been getting entertained by this site since Eric Noah first started it with D&D 3E rumors, and it's the least I can do.


----------



## GreyShadow (Oct 28, 2003)

Andrew J. Stott
Username: GreyShadow
Order No.: 47825


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Chance
Order #47829


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 28, 2003)

Order number: 47652
Name: David Weaver
User: Tsyr


----------



## TiQuinn (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Ken Stoltz
Username: TiQuinn
Order #47834


----------



## Terry Edwards (Oct 28, 2003)

Terry Edwards
Terry Edwards
47698


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 28, 2003)

Matt Simmons
47833


----------



## lauth81 (Oct 28, 2003)

Order#: 47783
Name: Hans Peter Lauth
User: lauth81


----------



## jujutsunerd (Oct 28, 2003)

Jonas Karlsson
jujutsunerd
47831


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 28, 2003)

Tracy *******
Hand of Evil
Order #47832


----------



## Belen (Oct 28, 2003)

David M. Allen
BelenUmeria
#47837


----------



## humble minion (Oct 28, 2003)

Greg Rogers
humble minion
#47836


----------



## Tanager (Oct 28, 2003)

David Dyer
Tanager
confirm number#47839


----------



## Zappo (Oct 28, 2003)

Filippo Polo
 Zappo
 #47830

 ...though in fact, I already have a CS account. I don't quite know how long before it expires; the data above is just in case.


----------



## spyscribe (Oct 28, 2003)

Margaret Dunlap
SpyScribe
#47838


----------



## Binagran (Oct 28, 2003)

Douglas Clutterbuck
Binagran
#47840


----------



## ruleslawyer (Oct 28, 2003)

Mayur Subbarao
UserID: ruleslawyer
Order #: 47848


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 28, 2003)

David R Stebbins
DaveStebbins
#47731


----------



## drakhe (Oct 28, 2003)

Guido Heye
Drakhe
47842


----------



## Silverglass (Oct 28, 2003)

David Massie
Silverglass
#47843


----------



## shilsen (Oct 28, 2003)

Shiladitya Sen
shilsen
Order ID#: 47683


----------



## jalea (Oct 28, 2003)

Name - Kris Southerland
screen name - jalea
order #47845

many,many,many, thanx


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 28, 2003)

Casey J Grooms
#47571
SubMensa


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 28, 2003)

David 
DaveMage
Order #47663


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Oct 28, 2003)

Order Number: 47854


----------



## Rugger (Oct 28, 2003)

Rugger
Matt Pennington
#47858


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 28, 2003)

wolff96
Michael E. Hirsch
#47859


----------



## Celtavian (Oct 28, 2003)

*re*

Real name: Azul Simmons 
Username: Celtavian
transaction #: 47856


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 28, 2003)

Richard J. Miller
Cthulhu's Librarian
#47857


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Oct 28, 2003)

Order Number:  47607

Real Name:  Frank Eastman

Username:  HeapThaumaturgist ...


----------



## diaglo (Oct 28, 2003)

diaglo
#47872


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2003)

*Done...*

Name: Phillip A. Dyer
UserName: Old One
Confirm: 47860


----------



## Red Spire Press (Oct 28, 2003)

Order ID#:47867
Name: Yuval Kordov
Username: Red Spire Press

woot woot


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Oct 28, 2003)

Travis Offenberger
gunter uxbridge
47827


----------



## carpedavid (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #: 47875
Name: David Garrett
Username: carpedavid


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #47661
James Baxter
Yellow Sign


----------



## MojoGM (Oct 28, 2003)

Christopher Torres
MojoGM
#47622

and 

Sheri Jipson
Djeta Thernadier

*No Confirm #*, the reason being, Djeta had me use her CC to make the donation for her (only my computer was on at the time), but I mis-typed her e-mail address, so she got no confirmation.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 28, 2003)

Andrew T. Smith
blackshirt5
47579


----------



## mythago (Oct 28, 2003)

mythago
#47882


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

francisca
#47874


----------



## Harker Wade (Oct 28, 2003)

Andrew Morris

Harker Wade
47876


----------



## Magestrike (Oct 28, 2003)

*...*

Warren Bailey
Magestrike
#47878


----------



## Aaron2 (Oct 28, 2003)

Aaron Day
Aaron2
# 47894


----------



## MadBlue (Oct 28, 2003)

Richard Keehn
MadBlue
Order #47887


----------



## buzzard (Oct 28, 2003)

James Stepanek
buzzard
47896


----------



## roninuta (Oct 28, 2003)

Christopher Copeland
roninuta
Order #47634

glad that I could help


----------



## billd91 (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: William Dunn (that's on the order, I normally go as Bill)
UserID: billd91
Order #: 47889


----------



## RyanL (Oct 28, 2003)

Ryan H. Lockhart
RyanL
#47899


----------



## National Acrobat (Oct 28, 2003)

Real Name: Todd Sale
User Name: National Acrobat

Order ID #: 47885


----------



## Seule (Oct 28, 2003)

Penn Davies
Seule
#47692


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 28, 2003)

Mike Sixel
Zaukrie
47909


----------



## RingXero (Oct 28, 2003)

RingXero
Mike
order ID #47910


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2003)

Glenn Dean
Olgar Shiverstone
#47695


----------



## rigur (Oct 28, 2003)

Richard Ekrot
rigur
#47908


----------



## jaults (Oct 28, 2003)

I am already a CS, so this information may or may not be useful...

Jason G. Ellsworth-Aults
jaults
Order #47900


----------



## jerichothebard (Oct 28, 2003)

Joshua Turton
jerichothebard
Confirm #47733


----------



## Old Drew Id (Oct 28, 2003)

Sean Brasher
Old Drew Id
47915


----------



## cjyoung1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Cj Young
ID: cjyoung1
Order #: #47719


----------



## howandwhy99 (Oct 28, 2003)

...


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Oct 28, 2003)

Bryan Cox
Dakhran the Dark
Order #47835


----------



## Sialia (Oct 28, 2003)

Lonnie K. Spin
Sialia
Order#47924 

(technically, it's $10 from Bandeeto and $10 from me, but we share our finances, so I put 'em both on one charge to save paperwork on our end.)

Many thanks for Expeditious Retreat for making it this easy--we'd have sent money in ages ago if the mechanism had been this simple.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 28, 2003)

No, I STILL wouldn't buy the BoEF even if it had been called the Book of Giggles and Smiles...

Oh wait, wrong ArthurQ thread...   

Seriously though, I'm at work now and don't have my confirmation number - I'll reserve this space until I get home tonight.


----------



## ledded (Oct 28, 2003)

*Paypal givers?*

Do us nasty Paypal contributers need to do anything special?  Or is Eric going to take care of gathering the info somehow?

just curious


----------



## Archade (Oct 28, 2003)

* deleted to remove personal information


----------



## Burne (Oct 28, 2003)

*deleted to remove personal information


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #47945
Michael Alex
Pyrex


----------



## knight_isa (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael D Andrus
knight_isa
Order ID# 47949


----------



## Darklone (Oct 28, 2003)

Tilmann Berger
Darklone 
Order ID#: 47955


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Joseph R. Leven
Order #47890


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 28, 2003)

Robert N. Emerson
Friadoc
47952


----------



## Tellerve (Oct 28, 2003)

David Alonso
Tellerve
Order #47950


----------



## brun (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Bruno St-Maurice
Board Name: Brun
Order number: 47957


----------



## Shadow64 (Oct 28, 2003)

Real Name: James Ashman
User Name: Shadow64
Confirmation #: 47963


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Oct 28, 2003)

Chris Peterson  (though the order may be under Mariel M. Peterson)
Psychotic Jim
Order #47962


----------



## zero skill LPB (Oct 28, 2003)

*me too! me too!*

James Herbert
zero skill LPB
47965


----------



## Urbanmech (Oct 28, 2003)

Andrew Eaton
Urbanmech
#47648


----------



## Berandor (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick Pricken
Berandor
#47990


----------



## SpringPlum (Oct 28, 2003)

Carly Foreman
springplum
#47994


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 28, 2003)

Benoit Leblond
Altamont Ravenard
#47997


----------



## Ziggy (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Sigurd Thunem
User: Ziggy
Order #47993


----------



## CaptainCalico (Oct 28, 2003)

Ciaran T. Hannan
Order #47570
CaptainCalico


----------



## Zaruthustran (Oct 28, 2003)

Mike Fehlauer
Order 48011
Zaruthustran


----------



## Taluron (Oct 28, 2003)

Michael Gray
48008


----------



## Elvelyn (Oct 28, 2003)

Pierre-Paul Durastanti
Elvelyn
Order #47727

And glad to have contributed, too. Keep up the good work, folks!


----------



## Zontag (Oct 28, 2003)

Eldad Sorek
Zontag
Order #47778


----------



## paranoid (Oct 28, 2003)

Bastian Budde
paranoid
#48015


----------



## Thurgrim Brightbeard (Oct 28, 2003)

David Foster
Thurgrim Brightbeard
Order ID 47956


----------



## Kastil (Oct 28, 2003)

Deleted double post.  Stop button means nothing!!! :-D


----------



## Kastil (Oct 28, 2003)

Pam Bitner
Kastil
ORD#47982

I plan on getting a 'membership' later.  As my husband pointed out, it is woth the cost to have such a wonderful community stay open for business for a very long time.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 28, 2003)

John Jones
Radiating Gnome
#47985


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2003)

Karen Sparks
Sparky
Order # 48028


----------



## crazedmilk (Oct 28, 2003)

Brown Biggers
crazedmilk
#47717


----------



## TimSmith (Oct 28, 2003)

Tim Smith

Tim

order number 48040


----------



## Khur (Oct 28, 2003)

Name: Chris Sims
EN Handle: Khur
Order ID #: 47782

Please feel free to contact me about a subscription or regular donation schedule, if such ideas are in the offing. Whoohoo! EN World!


----------



## CylentWolf (Oct 28, 2003)

*Happy Post*

Cylentwolf
Thomas Boyer
Order #48048


----------



## Sinistar (Oct 28, 2003)

Travis Parks
Sinistar
47914


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 28, 2003)

Already a community supporter -- this was different, and I did it to keep the boards running because I like 'em.

That said, I think it's pretty cheesy to have a thread for people to pipe in and congratulate themselves for donating...


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Already a community supporter -- this was different, and I did it to keep the boards running because I like 'em.
> 
> That said, I think it's pretty cheesy to have a thread for people to pipe in and congratulate themselves for donating...




I think it is here to make it easier on Morrus to organize the new Community Supporter accounts, which would be a ton of work without this thread...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

ledded said:
			
		

> Do us nasty Paypal contributers need to do anything special? Or is Eric going to take care of gathering the info somehow?
> 
> just curious




he claims to be keeping a spread sheet


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, despite Joshua's naysaying, 

We're not doing this for a pat on the back, we're doing it to make it easier for them to figure out who gets the CS accounts.  I intended to get a CS account anyway, and this just seemed like the excuse to do that.

Curtis Bennett
"die_kluge"
#48059


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Already a community supporter -- this was different, and I did it to keep the boards running because I like 'em.
> 
> That said, I think it's pretty cheesy to have a thread for people to pipe in and congratulate themselves for donating...



wow you must really hate me to find just about any reason to critizise my posts. thats sad.

Morrus will be giving all donators a CS account. If you had read the first page you'd see that this was created to help Joe and Morrus figure out who donated by cross refrencing their board name with the name or order number of the donation over at XRP. This has nothing to do with people congradulating themselves or one another. Thats already going on in the sticky thread about the donations.

As a side note everyone here DOES deserve congradulations. It is they who saved this site. Period.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 28, 2003)

cross posted from a reply to AQ's latest post in the donation thread:

Seems to me that tracking and collating, matching who with what for over 600 ( so far ) individual contributors, and setting them up with CS accounts is going to be a nightmare. And an uneccessary one.

I'm going to make a bold prediction that the decision will be made to have a general board upgrade made possible by everyones donations, enabling everyone to access search capablities and choose a customised title. 

The bandwidth limitation issues for not allowing this in the past will be gone. Future fundraisers will eliminate the need for the old, akward community supporters model. 

Whether or not you were able to donate yesterday, today, or in the next few days, we are ALL community supporters of ENWorld. 

- The Amazing Kreskin

__________________


----------



## Zad (Oct 28, 2003)

Thomas Zadlo
Zad
48072


----------



## Arabesu (Oct 28, 2003)

*support info*

Thomas C. Leeper
Arabesu
48068


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> cross posted from a reply to AQ's latest post in the donation thread:
> 
> Seems to me that tracking and collating, matching who with what for over 600 ( so far ) individual contributors, and setting them up with CS accounts is going to be a nightmare. And an uneccessary one.
> 
> ...



I was thinking this but didnt want to say it. If morrus logs into the chatroom tonight i'll try to talk him into it.


----------



## Chroma (Oct 28, 2003)

Kevin Petker
Order# 48073

Chroma

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Spatula (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott
Order #48053
Spatula


----------



## psionotic (Oct 28, 2003)

Brian Psiropoulos
psionotic
47797


----------



## Krellic (Oct 28, 2003)

Martin C. Howard
#48017
Krellic


----------



## zouron (Oct 28, 2003)

Lasse Rosenkilde Olsen
Zouron
#48085


----------



## amaterasu (Oct 28, 2003)

Hajo Schiewe
amaterasu
# 48084


----------



## ZosKia (Oct 28, 2003)

Andrew Smith
ZosKia
#48088


----------



## Nail (Oct 28, 2003)

Fred Ochs
Nail
#47893


----------



## Intrope (Oct 28, 2003)

Jonathan Dowell
Intrope
#48100


----------



## SkidAce (Oct 28, 2003)

William Skidmore
SkidAce
Order ID#: 48105


----------



## JeffB (Oct 28, 2003)

JeffB=Jeff Basham
Order # 47613


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 28, 2003)

Jukka Särkijärvi
NiTessine
#48123


----------



## annadobritt (Oct 28, 2003)

Anna M. Dobritt
annadobritt
#47659


----------



## NTZ (Oct 28, 2003)

John Burns
NTZ
Order #48127


----------



## Stormborn (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott Carter
Stormborn
Order #48121


----------



## Asmo (Oct 28, 2003)

Lars Nordin
Asmo
order#47922


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 28, 2003)

Lawrence Eger
TwoSix
Order #47624


----------



## Storminator (Oct 28, 2003)

Pete Storm
Storminator
#48138

shh, don't tell him, Mrs. S did it....


----------



## javapadawan (Oct 28, 2003)

Christine Nafalski
javapadawan
#48142


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 28, 2003)

Thomas Gordanier (shipping info; Rachael Dorr billing info)
Thomas Hobbes
47707


----------



## Draegara (Oct 28, 2003)

David E. Wall
#48023
Draegara


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 28, 2003)

ArthurQ -- I certainly wouldn'y stoop to hating a board member.  There's few enough that I feel I even know.  It just so happens -- coincidentally -- that I'm disagreeing with a lot of your recent posts.

Sorry if I misunderstood the intentions of the thread as well.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 28, 2003)

Names : Guillaume Godbout & Julie Deschênes
Handles : Guillaume & Julie
Donated 50$ via XRP
confirmation number 47916


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ArthurQ -- I certainly wouldn'y stoop to hating a board member. There's few enough that I feel I even know. It just so happens -- coincidentally -- that I'm disagreeing with a lot of your recent posts.
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood the intentions of the thread as well.



no prob, all is forgiven.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 28, 2003)

Matthew Haddix
MeepoTheMighty
#48173


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 28, 2003)

Order #47576
Baraendur
Darrin Drader


----------



## Hunter (Oct 28, 2003)

I made a donation yesterday night but I have forgotten my #.

Its ok I just wanted to show you guys my support!
Great Web Site!
~H
User name:Hunter


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 29, 2003)

Chad Hughes
Micar Sin
48182


----------



## Destil (Oct 29, 2003)

Jesse Carver
Destil
Order #47995


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Oct 29, 2003)

Brian Dunten
Sidereal Knight
#48185


----------



## Blackadder (Oct 29, 2003)

Josh
Blackadder
Order #48044


----------



## SirShandlar (Oct 29, 2003)

Ryan Mohr
SirShandlar
Order #48195


----------



## MadScientist (Oct 29, 2003)

Michael R Burgio
MadScientist
#48201


----------



## Durandal (Oct 29, 2003)

James Smith
Durandal
#48205


----------



## mo (Oct 29, 2003)

Simon Booth
mo
Order #48207


----------



## Ranian (Oct 29, 2003)

Christopher Holden
Ranian
48116


----------



## Arksorn (Oct 29, 2003)

Tom Christy
Arksorn
47710


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 29, 2003)

I seem to have forgotten my "real" name at the moment 

Aeolius
Order #47620


----------



## Xythlord (Oct 29, 2003)

Real Name: John Bornicke
How everybody knows me: Xythlord
Order Number: 47907


----------



## Delemental (Oct 29, 2003)

Real: Del Webb
User: delemental
Order#:48212


----------



## KB9JMQ (Oct 29, 2003)

Darrin K. Lyon
KB9JMQ
48172


----------



## thorian (Oct 29, 2003)

Alan Moss
thorian
#48231


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 29, 2003)

Brent Laabs
Gorlax
48232


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Oct 29, 2003)

Mark Simpson
 Samus_the_Lucky
 Order #47675


----------



## dinsdale (Oct 29, 2003)

James Quirk
dinsdale
47987


----------



## BEKirby (Oct 29, 2003)

Brian Kirby
BEKirby
48279


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Oct 29, 2003)

Paul Ekholm
Dareoon Dalandrove
48274


----------



## Camarath (Oct 29, 2003)

Jared King
Camarath 
#48281


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 29, 2003)

Michael Tree
48286


----------



## JoeCrow (Oct 29, 2003)

Joe Crow
JoeCrow
#47699


----------



## SJ (Oct 29, 2003)

SJ
Shana Bertram
48300


----------



## artmc (Oct 29, 2003)

Arthur McMahon
artmc
Order #47644


----------



## Umbran (Oct 29, 2003)

Umbran
Arnis Kletnieks
#47601


----------



## CoglineShannara (Oct 29, 2003)

Scott Hopper
CoglineShannara
Order #48297


----------



## pbaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Philip Baker
pbaker
47633


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 29, 2003)

Kevin Savage
blargney the second
Order# 48260


----------



## Gulla (Oct 29, 2003)

Anders Håkon Gaut
Gulla
Order# 48338


----------



## Henrix (Oct 29, 2003)

Henrik Gudmundson
Henrix
#48343


----------



## Gospog (Oct 29, 2003)

Tom Bisbee
Gospog
Order #47953


----------



## Sesostris (Oct 29, 2003)

Nicky Weppenaar
Sesostris
48344


----------



## Eccles (Oct 29, 2003)

Nick Hoyle
Eccles
#48361


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Oct 29, 2003)

Kevin Curow
Yuan-Ti
#48254


----------



## Gina (Oct 29, 2003)

Gina Werth
Gina
Order #48369


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll sticky this thread until the dust settles.


----------



## Dr. Harry (Oct 29, 2003)

Henry Leckenby
Dr. Harry
47883


----------



## rjs465 (Oct 29, 2003)

Order #48103
rjs465
Randy Stroud


----------



## alaric187 (Oct 29, 2003)

Greg Kushto
alaric187
#48389


----------



## Ysgarran (Oct 29, 2003)

Brian Forester
Ysgarran - Hobgoblin of Consistency
Order #:  48415


----------



## kaliban (Oct 29, 2003)

Len Borowski
kaliban

Order #48061


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 29, 2003)

Alex White
Plane Sailing
#48423

(but I think my donation is too small to count)


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 29, 2003)

Aaron M. Litz
Aaron L (yeah I'm boring)
Order ID#: 48426


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 29, 2003)

Nathan E. Irving
Nellisir
Order #: 48429


----------



## Taladas (Oct 29, 2003)

Kevin Wilson
Taladas
48045


----------



## roockie (Oct 29, 2003)

Chen-Hsun Chiu
roockie
#47958


----------



## Thorkull (Oct 29, 2003)

Donated through XRP earlier today.

Jon Cary
Thorkull
Confirmation #48416

Thanks!


----------



## Dextolen (Oct 29, 2003)

Kelly J. Davis
Dextolen
I too, didn't record my number and then blew out the email so the wife wouldn't know I donated to a D&D community site.  Doh!


----------



## Kobold Marine (Oct 29, 2003)

Tom Shore
Kobold Marine
#47974


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 29, 2003)

Jim Stenberg
Cheiromancer
#48505


----------



## ghrezdd (Oct 29, 2003)

Matt Harrop
#48363


----------



## xrpsuzi (Oct 29, 2003)

*Thanks*

Hey guys,
Thanks for posting in the thread. It makes putting everything together on a spread sheet much easier.

Also, Hunter--you didn't give me a real name (a first or last will do) or a confirm number. If you feel unfortable posting that information, you (or anyone else in the same boat) can e-mail us at josephbrowning@exp.citymax.com and we'll get you set up on the spreadsheet.

I matched everyone who lost/didn't get their confirmation number. Dextolen--I found your name and your wife never has to know you donated 

Thanks again,
suzi


----------



## vtaltos (Oct 29, 2003)

Chris Salkeld
didnt think to save the confirmation #, sorry. just glad to help!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Oct 30, 2003)

Scott Bennie
Order ID#: 48551


----------



## DMauricio (Oct 30, 2003)

Dominic Mauricio
#48251


----------



## Thauredhel (Oct 30, 2003)

Bertil K Jonell
Thauredhel
48559


----------



## Lola (Oct 30, 2003)

(if name needed, contact me)
Lola
#47664


----------



## tzor (Oct 30, 2003)

Christopher Beattie
tzor
#48019


----------



## sawbones (Oct 30, 2003)

Grant Kinsley
Sawbones

Order #47629


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Oct 30, 2003)

Frank Brunner
Didn't save my conf. # - sorry.


----------



## JadeLyon (Oct 30, 2003)

Joshua Arquitt
JadeLyon
Order#48602


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Bardales
jaerdaph
#47632


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Thanks for posting in the thread. It makes putting everything together on a spread sheet much easier.
> 
> Also, Hunter--you didn't give me a real name (a first or last will do) or a confirm number. If you feel unfortable posting that information, you (or anyone else in the same boat) can e-mail us at josephbrowning@exp.citymax.com and we'll get you set up on the spreadsheet.
> ...




Hrmf, i'll just thank myself for having the good idea and starting it. hrmf.
*walks away nose up*


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 30, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Hrmf, i'll just thank myself for having the good idea and starting it. hrmf.
> *walks away nose up*




you know... turkeys drown in the rain because they keep their nose up.



Thanks for the idea, we appreciate it.

joe *stroking ArthurQ's *CENSORED* b.





You'll have to get the BoEF to find out what the *CENSORED* is.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

oh dude, you're SO getting it at gencon next year!
*eyes narrow*


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Oct 30, 2003)

David Goren
RedShirtNo5
Order #47713


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Redshirt. 
Your location should read NCC-1701 not USS-1701

The Name of the ship is USS Enterprise, the Classification number is NCC 1701

I now return you to your normal on topic thread.


----------



## Lalato (Oct 30, 2003)

Samuel Santos
47984


----------



## VinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2003)

VinoVeritas
47902
J. Eason

How's that for the ultimate "lurker" - registered over a year ago and this is my first post.


----------



## Max (Oct 30, 2003)

Max Kuney
Username: Max
Order #48328


----------



## Mytholder (Oct 31, 2003)

Gareth Hanrahan
Mytholder
Didn't save confirmation number - sorry. I already have Community Supporter status anyway...


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep them coming, ladies and gents..... there's around 100 more pepple we need.... 


joe b.



Oh, and thanks ArthurQ!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 31, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Keep them coming, ladies and gents..... there's around 100 more pepple we need....
> 
> 
> joe b.
> ...



hehe, oh no thanks needed. what you've done is thanks enough.

*waits patiently for his CS account to kick in*


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *waits patiently for his CS account to kick in*




*click*

Speaking of that -- if someone at Expeditious Retreat wants to e-mail me the confirmed list of usernames that need to be set up with accounts, I can start taking care of that.  It wouldn't have to be complete, I could just work on what I can get for now.  ericnoah@charter.net -- or if there's a different plan in place, then never mind.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 31, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *click*
> 
> Speaking of that -- if someone at Expeditious Retreat wants to e-mail me the confirmed list of usernames that need to be set up with accounts, I can start taking care of that.  It wouldn't have to be complete, I could just work on what I can get for now.  ericnoah@charter.net -- or if there's a different plan in place, then never mind.




Thanks Eric, we'll go through the thread (we've only got about about 20 people we haven't put on it yet) and send it out to you tomorrow.

thanks,

joe b.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 31, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *click*
> 
> Speaking of that -- if someone at Expeditious Retreat wants to e-mail me the confirmed list of usernames that need to be set up with accounts, I can start taking care of that. It wouldn't have to be complete, I could just work on what I can get for now. ericnoah@charter.net -- or if there's a different plan in place, then never mind.



why thank you very much eric!
how do ya like my new user title?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 31, 2003)

What about those of us who donated, but already have community supporter accounts? can we have them directed to somebody else? Or is there another plan in order? If we can give them to somebody else, i would like to make Living Enworld Judge a community supporter, if possible.


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Oct 31, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Hey Redshirt.
> Your location should read NCC-1701 not USS-1701.




No wonder the transporter keeps sending me into empty space!

RedShirt


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 31, 2003)

RedShirtNo5 said:
			
		

> No wonder the transporter keeps sending me into empty space!
> 
> RedShirt



glad ya took that in stride.
:-D


----------



## Spatzimaus (Oct 31, 2003)

Daniel Hanish
Spatzimaus
#48522


----------



## greymist (Nov 1, 2003)

Colin Sian
Greymist
48314


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 1, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> What about those of us who donated, but already have community supporter accounts? can we have them directed to somebody else? Or is there another plan in order? If we can give them to somebody else, i would like to make Living Enworld Judge a community supporter, if possible.




Done.

If anyone else has an odd situation like this, drop me a line at ericnoah@charter.net.  Make sure you've "registered" in this thread, though, first, as I will need to confirm with the info Joe and Suzi are sending me.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 1, 2003)

Is this thread *only* to arrange community supporter account, or also for the free prizes for those who donated? If it's the former, you may want to change the thread title and clarify this in the first post...

Patrik
Conaill (already a community supporter)
#48257


----------



## aryus (Nov 1, 2003)

Martin Greening
aryus
#48075


----------



## Iskus Melseek (Nov 1, 2003)

Tony O'Brien
Iskus
#47800


----------



## HolyFlame (Nov 1, 2003)

*Info*

Christian Boehme
HolyFlame
48160


----------



## Grayswandir (Nov 1, 2003)

Alexander Fontenot
Grayswandir

Alas, I'm another who didn't keep his confirmatin number. Sorry.


----------



## denzoner (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi!

Dennis Uytiepo
denzoner
#*48141*


----------



## MrCharm (Nov 2, 2003)

Dave Waggoner
48129


----------



## Rhewtani (Nov 2, 2003)

Christopher Simmons
Rhewtani
#47980


----------



## Michael Tree (Nov 2, 2003)

Have you finished taking down the names from page 10 of this thread?  I'd like to delete my real name when it's no longer needed.  I avoid using it online, for work reasons.


----------



## dragonier (Nov 2, 2003)

Ray Brooks
dragonier
#48262


----------



## Kugar (Nov 2, 2003)

Charles Jason Albitz
Kugar
#47631


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Nov 2, 2003)

Jason Patteson
Kaleon Moonshae
48315


----------



## apegod (Nov 2, 2003)

Robert Rarick
apegod
Order #48309


----------



## Coggy (Nov 2, 2003)

Sven Howard
Coggy
Order #47898


----------



## qstor (Nov 2, 2003)

mike mckeown

"qstor"


----------



## Cyberhawk (Nov 2, 2003)

*Cyberhawk's support*

Christopher DeKalb
Cyberhawk
#47738


----------



## wocky (Nov 2, 2003)

Name: Eric Londaits
Username: Wocky
Confirmation #: 47926


----------



## JTyranny (Nov 2, 2003)

Name: Joe Tierney
Username: Jtyranny
Order No. 47918


----------



## Dread0395 (Nov 2, 2003)

Eric Duckworth
Dread0395
#48236


----------



## tolliver (Nov 2, 2003)

Travis Wester
tolliver
Order #48422


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 2, 2003)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Have you finished taking down the names from page 10 of this thread?  I'd like to delete my real name when it's no longer needed.  I avoid using it online, for work reasons.




We have you in our spread sheet, so feel free to edit your post. We have everyone placed with a username through post #329. Keep 'em rolling. Thanks.

joe b.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> We have you in our spread sheet, so feel free to edit your post. We have everyone placed with a username through post #329. Keep 'em rolling. Thanks.
> 
> joe b.




Ok, in theory everyone who's posted here  -- including latecomers -- should be set up with CS accounts.  I'm going to go through this thread and check for any stragglers, or if you want to drop me a line at ericnoah@charter.net I'll get you straightened out.  Thanks for your patience and enjoy your new perks!


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 3, 2003)

Darn, you processed those fast. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Zoatebix (Nov 3, 2003)

Full Name: George Austin
Username: zoatebix
Order ID#: 48069


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 3, 2003)

Mikael Borjesson
Oldtimer
#47766


----------



## Moorcrys (Nov 3, 2003)

Jeffrey Binder
Moorcrys
#47774


----------



## Jai Kel (Nov 3, 2003)

loyal parsons
Jai Kel
#48305


----------



## Dexterward (Nov 3, 2003)

Order #47975
Kenneth Miller
Dexterward


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 4, 2003)

Charles McGriff
FoxWander
#48168 & 48208


----------



## Falkayn (Nov 4, 2003)

Angus McDonald
Falkayn

There wasn't a confirmation number on the email I got from Suzi Yee, and I didn't pay attention to the web page. I gave USD $10 and live in Wahroonga, Australia, if that helps ...


----------



## xrpsuzi (Nov 4, 2003)

Falkayn said:
			
		

> Angus McDonald
> I gave USD $10 and live in Wahroonga, Australia, if that helps ...




Com'on! Everyone lives in Wahroonga, Australia. You're going to have to give me more than that.... 

I've got you down, as well as the rest of you that posted before him. I'll along the info the Eric.

Thanks,
suzi


----------



## undeaddan (Nov 4, 2003)

Real_Name = R. Daniel Paddock
Virtual_Name = Undeaddan
ERP_Conf# = 48237


----------



## Avarice (Nov 4, 2003)

Eric Hallock
Avarice
#48462


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 4, 2003)

Real Name: Jon Potter

User Name: Jon Potter (imagine that)

Confirmation #47971


----------



## ffilz (Nov 5, 2003)

Frank Filz
ffilz
Order #48166

Frank


----------



## purplepete (Nov 5, 2003)

Peter K. Campbell
purplepete
Order 48539


----------



## gothmar (Nov 5, 2003)

*forgot to do this*

JB DeVries
gothmar
umm.  have a confirmation email, but not the right one to get a number.  shrug.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 6, 2003)

Real Name= Phillip Stepp
User ID=Gothmog
Invoice #= I don't know.  I never received a confirmation email, although I did receive the MMS:WE book I ordered.  If it helps narrow it down, I gave $20, and live in Columbia MO.


----------



## osprey126 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Donator and new member*

Lee DeBoer
User name osprey126
Order #47794


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 9, 2003)

Cool!  I've taken care of all stragglers since Suzi's last post.


----------



## Globus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Sorry for being so late!*

Anders Kaltoft
Globus
48492


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 14, 2003)

I donated this way on 10/28 . Confirmation # was ORDER NO. 489873228.

I couldn't get to my computer and MojoGM typed in my cc info and I think he put the wrong email address. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Fajitas (Nov 15, 2003)

Donated on 10/27.  Remembered to do this on 11/10.  Finally did it on 11/11

Fajitas
Jeremy Bernstein
Order #47792


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Nov 22, 2003)

Whadda you know.  The receipt was still in my inbox.

Tonia Lopez-Fresquet
WisdomLikeSilence
Order #47789


----------



## hyulf (Nov 24, 2003)

Jonathan Chiaravalle
Donated on 10-28
#48252


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 24, 2003)

Great, all recent stragglers have been "upgraded".


----------

